# Junkyards around LA?



## lugee (Apr 20, 2003)

i need to know some junkyards either specializing in sentras, or just cars, i have been looking for cheap used parts for my car, (i.e. 93 - 94 grille) etc. can somebody list some?


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

I just went to a couple today. There is a pick a part in ummm.... I don't know what city but it's on Glenoaks, south of osborne street. There are about 400 junkyards, pick-a-parts and dismatelers there. Seriously bring a gun and someone big if you want out alive There is a pick a part in compton also, so i've heard. the one on glenoaks has 3 b13's. one the just got in. I think all of them had front end damage though. There are tail lights on one of them. PM me if you need more info on specific parts i might remember if any of the cars had them.


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

go on www.car-parts.com theres kilroys and pick in part in Wilmintigon(sp) i got my taillight there


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

www.autogator.com specializes in Nissans, they are in NorCal but they will ship.


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

Pick a part is in Sun Valley and other citys.

http://www.pickapart.com/losangles.shtm

$2.00 to get in.. The website has locations for all. There are some more Nissan junk yards in Sun Valley, like D&T (Datsun and Toyato.) in the same area.


----------

